# msn explorer vs internet explorer



## Grimalkin (Mar 17, 2002)

My sis just asked me the difference between MSN and Internet explorer.....she has been using IE...
Is there a big difference in general?
Thanks

win 98


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

MSN is prettier. It has some nice features like WMP being a part of it. I used it some a while back and basically had problems keeping it running. May not have just been the browser though.


----------



## KHAYMAN (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi have you tried Opera? its a lot faster than IE and its free off the net. It has silly ad banners, but hey what the hell its free!


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Basic

Both are microsoft. So the big difference is MSN has spyware and Explorer doesn't.

At least the last I read about MSN it was loaded with spyware. Do you want it or not...


----------

